# Homemade Army of Darkness "Ash" action figure



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

My 5 year old loves AoD, its one of his favorites. He was Ash for Halloween last year and really had a great time with all the ToTs. He wanted an action figure of Ash but they were expensive and hard to find, I made him this from unfrozen Han Solo, sculpy and a few bits of wood and wire. He now lives on the shelf over my son's bed! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That looks really authentic.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice job, Kevin! I'll bet your son is thrilled with his one-of-a-kind Ash figure


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is super cool, very well done!


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

YES! Awesome job! Your son has amazing taste if I do say so myself


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome job on the transformation. Your sons costume is a nice piece of work as well!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I can't even get my husband to SHAVE and you do THIS!!?? Amazing...good Daddy!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

too cool!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That "unfrozen an Solo" looks an awful lot like Bruce. Did you modify the face at all? 
Looks great!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job on creating a little Ash. Now get to work on Evil Ash.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks for the great comments everyone, to answer your questions: yes, he spouted AoD lines the entire night, especially "This... is my BOOMSTICK!" and "Go run home and CRY TO MAMA!". LOL it was adorable... The head is from another Star Wars character, some Imperial guard, it looks a LOT like Ash and really makes the figure.


----------



## Scuz (Jul 7, 2010)

The action figure is awesone to the point where i took at as a great inspiration and made my own


----------



## Nightmare-Dude (Aug 11, 2010)

Figure is pretty acurate


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He's a great looking action figure. I think it's awesome that your son has such a liking for Ash.


----------

